
Megan McArdle is Always Wrong... - MaysonL
http://inversesquare.wordpress.com/2010/09/17/megan-mcardle-is-always-wrong-on-so-many-axes-its-hard-to-no-where-to-startoutsourced-edition/
======
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
McArdle is unreadable. In addition to the linked post, I'd recommend Mike
Konczal's response to her post on Elizabeth Warren's scholarship:

[http://rortybomb.wordpress.com/2010/07/27/megan-mcardles-
hac...](http://rortybomb.wordpress.com/2010/07/27/megan-mcardles-hack-post-on-
elizabeth-warrens-scholarship/)

Isaac Chotiner's reporting on her blatant agitprop:

<http://www.tnr.com/blog/the-plank/megan-mcardles-word-games>

Ezra Klein on the same subject:

[http://voices.washingtonpost.com/ezra-
klein/2009/08/in_defen...](http://voices.washingtonpost.com/ezra-
klein/2009/08/in_defense_of_experts.html) and
[http://voices.washingtonpost.com/ezra-
klein/2009/08/is_megan...](http://voices.washingtonpost.com/ezra-
klein/2009/08/is_megan_mcardle_right_about_e.html)

